# [EU]Anetheron-- Hordenseite--Scum from Hell



## Vvrogervv (25. Februar 2011)

*Hallo werter Leser, werte Leserin!*

*Du suchst eine Gilde ...*

… um nach deinem Feierabend mit anderen zu spielen?
… um nachdem deine Kinder im Bett sind einfach noch ein wenig abzuschalten?
… um einfach in netter Umgebung zu spielen?
… und hast keine Lust auf Zwangsraids?

Dann schau doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei !

*Was und wer zur Hölle ist "Scum from Hell"?*

Scum from Hell wurde am 30.5.2006 auf dem Server EU-Anetheron gegründet und ist seit dem mehr oder weniger aktiv. Ursprünglich waren wir eine Fun-Gilde, aber im Laufe der Zeit kristallisierte sich der Fokus auf die PVE Inhalte des Spieles heraus.

Mittlerweile sehen Wir uns selber als PVE Gilde, mit Ziel Spaß am Spiel zu haben und nicht darin mit am schnellsten den jeweils aktuellen Raidcontent clear zu haben.
Wir versuchen soweit wie möglich auf unsere Mitglieder und deren Spaß am Spiel Rücksicht zu nehmen, trotzdem aber ein wenig Fortschritt zu ermöglichen.

Das wichtigste ist die Kommunikation, wenn Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt oder auch Kritik, so teilt uns das mit, den nur wenn wir davon Wissen können wir darauf reagieren.

Wir - das sind: Gelegenheitsspieler, Familienväter / Mütter, Selbständige, Arbeitnehmer, Studenten, Schüler etc......
Menschen wie du und ich mit einer Gemeinsamkeit - World of Warcraft.
Wir erleben unsere Raids - auf freiwilliger Basis.

*Wen oder Was suchen wir?*

Menschen, die...

...gerne in einer netten Community spielen möchten.
...an dem ein oder anderen Tag gerne mit uns den Raidcontent bestreiten möchten.
...idealerweise (kein Muss!) das 18. Lebensjahr überschritten haben.
...sich zivilisiert benehmen.
...auch auf die Kleinen der Gilde achten und ihre Mitspieler gern auch mal unterstützen.
...nicht im Single-Player Modus unterwegs sind.
...nicht von jetzt auf gleich von Rare Gear auf das aktuellste T-Set umsatteln müssen/wollen.
...auf Dauer ein zu Hause für ihre Chars suchen.

Für den Aufbau mindestens einer gildeninternen 10er Raidgruppe werden noch Leute gesucht, welche nicht sofort nach einem Wipe an die Decke gehen, sondern Ausdauer haben und in netter Atmosphäre Raiden wollen. 

Vor allem suchen wir auch Spieler die nicht vergessen haben, das Sie selber einmal klein angefangen haben und nicht als selbsternannter Pro-Gamer in die Welt kamen.

Bevorzugt werden Spieler, welche sich an Raids beteiligen wollen.

*Was können wir Dir bieten?*

Wir bieten neben netten Mitspielern und netter Atmosphäre, eine Gildenbank die einerseits zum Austausch untereinander dient, andererseits aber auch die Raider mit Bufffood, Flasks, Elixieren und Tränken unterstützt. 

Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten innerhalb der Gilde, durch aktive Beteiligung an der Gilde (selber z.B. mal Raids / Instanzen zu organisieren) und an unserer Gildenseite (Interessante Forumsbeiträge verfassen oder Guides schreiben). Durch den Aufstieg im Rang, erhält man auch mehr Privilegien (z.B. mehr Entnahmerechte aus der Gildenbank / 2ter Twink).

Auch außerhalb des Spieles, bieten Wir mit unserer umfangreichen Gildenseite eine Basis für die Kommunikation untereinander an. Wer möchte kann sich auch gerne an der Gildenseite beteiligen z.B. durch das Schreiben von Guides.

Natürlich haben wir auch einen eigenen TS3-Server zur Verfügung, welche auch gerne außerhalb von Raids / Instanzen benutzt werden darf, einfach nur um miteinander zu quatschen. 

Dir als "potentieller" Member ist es immer gern gestattet selbst Termine zu arrangieren und die Gilde einzuladen. z.B. für Erfolge etc.

Solltest du jetzt noch Fragen haben so kannst du dich gern an unsere Gildenleitung wenden.

Gildenmeister: *Néfuh*
Gildenrat: *Chaoskima / Nitsrik, Curro / Gewitter, Vvrogervv / Roger*

*Wie kannst Du mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen?*

Entweder Du benutzt einfach unser Bewerbungsformular unter http://www.scum-from-hell.de/index.php?name=Application oder Du sprichst im Spiel einfach eine der oben genannten Personen an.
Viele Angaben in unserem Bewerbungsformular sind freiwillige Angaben, aber je mehr und genauer Du es ausfüllst, desto mehr sehen wir ob Du es auch ernst meinst.

Wir werden dich sehr wahrscheinlich zu uns ins TS einladen, um einfach mal mit Dir über deine Anforderungen an die Gilde zu reden und zu schauen ob man zueinander passt.

Ist das Gespräch positiv verlaufen, wirst Du im Regelfall umgehend eingeladen und bist für max. 4 Wochen Anwärter. 
Dieser Zeitraum gibt Dir und uns weitere Gelegenheit sich kennenzulernen und zu schauen ob Du wirklich zu passt bzw. ob wir zu Dir passen.

Egal auf welche Art Du dich bewirbst, jede Bewerbung wird diskret behandelt und nicht öffentlich zugänglich gemacht.

Es grüßt

die Gildenleitung von 

Scum from Hell


----------



## Vvrogervv (1. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Vvrogervv (9. März 2011)

/push #2


----------



## Vvrogervv (17. März 2011)

/push #3


----------



## Vvrogervv (8. April 2011)

/push #4


----------



## Vvrogervv (4. Mai 2011)

/push#5


----------

